# Camelbak Mule?



## dfltroll (Nov 3, 2005)

I need to get a hydration pack and m thinking about the Camelbak Mule. Trying to decide between the standard model and the NV. Curious about other's thoughts about the Mule. Thanks.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I just got the standard one, great pack for me. It's got plenty of room for the stuff I want to carry (tube, pump, first aid kit, multitool, phone, etc). Feels a little bulky compared to the Lobo I was using before but that's ok, only thing is that I wish it had organized compartments in the bigger pocket.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

If you can get it for a good price you will never go wrong with the standard Mule. 

You might end up finding another bag down the road that you may like better but the Mule is a classic that can be used for more than biking.


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

I've got the NV and I like it a lot. Went NV over the regular Mule because of the improved ventilation and few extra features which made it worth it for me. Very comfortable on the back, and the straps don't pinch the shoulders. Easy to forget it's there. Prefer it over the Osprey Raptor, as IME the Mule NV conforms to your back and doesn't move around as much when rolling over logs, rocks, etc. Haven't tried Deuter or other comparable packs.


----------



## griffter18 (Jul 3, 2009)

Managed to loose my old NV (dont ask) but it was the original with the flatter back.
Picked up the latest version of the bay for a dicounted price which has the seperate pivoting pads. Its a big improvement in terms of ventilation and movement and you dont notice it once on.
Compartments are ok for a day ride and keeping spares seperate. Down side is the bladder runs the full length of the bad so weight is higher than hios and down entire back. Its also not great on space when bladder is full.

Have tried a few others and its always a compromise.

I do a lot of walking/rock climbing as well and for me the best pack would be one suspended on a mesh back with full air circulation, bladder low on hips, plenty of seperate compartments tapering towards shoulders, and lots of compression straps.

When i find it Ill let you know lol


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a Mule NV and a Classic and some off brand junk the military thought I needed. They all work ok depending on the application.

The problem that I have with the mule is that it is heavy. By itself. Add 3 liters and a bit of kit and it makes my butt hurt after 2 hrs or so. I have to get off the bike more often to stretch. So. . . I only use it on long really long rides where resupply is not an option or in cold weather where I'm going to be going through a lot of layers and need an easy carry solution.

It carries alot of stuff. ALOT OF STUFF! 
Like a full MRE + JACKET + FLAT KIT + GPS + WATER + FOLDING CHAIN SAW + MEDICAL KIT + EMPTY SPACE.

yeah.

The stuff in the picture mostly fills up the second from front pocket. (the one with the little dividers).

I hydrate more when I wear a pack simply due to convenience.

If its an hour - 2 hour ride I usually just use bottles. if its going to be more than that a CB of some sort is coming along.


----------

